# Vistaprint



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hello all, I just made my order to vistaprint for my business cards and large door magnets, they will arive first of may.
Has anyone on here ever ordered from them? if so how is the quality?
Any other ideas for advertisement on a budget? pens, hats, shirts?

Now that I'm a little bigger in snow removal the past few years, I wanna get the word out.

Thanks for any ideas



Yon


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

I've been using their business cards / card magnets, postcards, stampers.
No problems. 6th year now. Quality is good, depending the options you choose
color grayscale ect.
Don't fall for the extra shipping they'll ship pretty quick anyway.
Did the truck magnets at a local vendor... they didn't last long.
Couldn't keep them on the truck. Once I get my dream truck then 
I'll do vinyl on it.

Keith


----------



## stan the man (Jan 12, 2010)

i got the signs and they could be bigger in size


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

What Keitha said, Your wasting your time and money with the truck magnets..... They'll blow off..... After a few tries with them, I had had it and got my truck lettered! Best thing I could have done for my business ... as far as advertising, My business is on a very busy street and my truck does the advertising for me but I also have a roadsign that I'll put various phrases and specials on to catch peoples eye. I'm also in the phone book but doesn't work that well imo. Best thing I do is to cold call any business that I'm interested in plowing and ask them if their accepting bids for this upcoming plowing season. I've already started this, but for the most part, I get geared up late july and really hit the phones...

HIH


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks, I did the cheapest shipping, $50 order and $5 shipping,and I got the largest magnets, some thing like 12'' X 18'' and I got 2, one for each door, I thought about getting one for my tailgate but my Boss TGS1100 salt spreader takes up most of that area, and I ordered 750 cards, now I'm thinking about getting some hats, yard signs and maybe some pens.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

The hats are not nice. Atleast the one they sent me to try and get me to order hats from them. The pens are good. But go with vinyl, the door magnets dont stick after 2 times out plowing. They will blow right off.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

yard signs are the way to go.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

12x18 imo isn't big enough


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Mick76;1037984 said:


> 12x18 imo isn't big enough


Well there already printed and shipped, so for now they will have to work, I would have done vinyl but not on this truck, gonna wait and prob. get a newer 3/4 ton at the end of the summer, then I got a guy that does kisk @$$ lettering so I will just have to work with what I got now, but I'm for sure gonna order me some large yard signs.

Thanks for all replies

and I just got this email:IMPORTANT!
A volcano eruption in Iceland has delayed FedEx Express shipments to and from Northern Europe. lol


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/online/vistaprint.html support your LOCAL printers....


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

fordzilla1155;1038389 said:


> http://www.consumeraffairs.com/online/vistaprint.html support your LOCAL printers....


Wow thanks for the heads up, I will keep an eye on my credit card after knowing this! I just thought this morning about going to my local sign shop to get a price on yard signs, I guess I will just have to pay the extra few bucks and go local and hey I would love to keep my money in my community. anyways thanks again for the heads up.

My Fed-ex email said my order should arrive tomorrow 4-22-10, I hope every thing works out so I don't gotta get nasty with them or pay pal. :realmad:


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

hey guys i dont know vistaprint but i get my stuff from www.tdahworkshop.com
i mean i just got shirts from them they are pretty nice and they make these plastic bussines cards no paper there pretty cool gonna get me some they have pictures on there website as far as magnets go i went to staples and they did them pretty quick and nice job they will show what they look like before you buy them.:laughing:


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Well good news, my stuff showed up today and it looks beautiful! and so so far so good! No new charges on my credit card! lol, got the signs on my truck and maybe I can get some pics up of them.wesport


----------

